# Hello again!



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

Way to go Silverfae! Your guy is one very handsome boy. He reminds me of my first horse Butter who was also a 15 hand Haflinger. I've been around horses all of my life but didn't really start riding until I was an adult. Butter was 26 when I got her (although her coggins said 16) and a dynamo on trail. Nothing stopped her...she even out walked the Walking Horses  Keep up the good work and may I say I LOVE the shirt you're wearing in the pics?


----------



## Eileen (Aug 25, 2010)

Great pictures silverfae, looks like you both were having a great time. Keep us updated your a inspiration to all of us plus riders.


----------



## fkcb1988 (Aug 16, 2012)

You look so happy! Congrats to the both of you


----------



## silverfae (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone - we are so happy. My boy is just amazing - we have both come so far this year and I can't wait to continue our journey. 

Dixie, if you are interested in the shirt, I got it from here: A Fat Girl & A Fat Horse: Merchandise - I love it! (and I love the blog too!


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

silverfae said:


> Thanks everyone - we are so happy. My boy is just amazing - we have both come so far this year and I can't wait to continue our journey.
> 
> Dixie, if you are interested in the shirt, I got it from here: A Fat Girl & A Fat Horse: Merchandise - I love it! (and I love the blog too!


 Thank you Silverfae! I do want one... I spent 30 minutes searching Google for one and was so frustrated when I couldn't find it!


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

You both look great!  And yes, I love the shirt, too.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Love the pictures! Looks like you're really enjoying yourself! Your horse is gorgeous! Congrats on the placings!


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

silverfae said:


> Thanks everyone - we are so happy. My boy is just amazing - we have both come so far this year and I can't wait to continue our journey.
> 
> Dixie, if you are interested in the shirt, I got it from here: A Fat Girl & A Fat Horse: Merchandise - I love it! (and I love the blog too!


Thanks for the link Silverfae! I bought my t-shirt and joined the forum


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

What a wonderful looking pair you two are. You have inspired me that's for sure. I know my Saddlebred can hold me, but I always feel that I am to heavy for her and alas I haven't rode this year at all. 
Well I did hop on my Haflinger, but she is still nursing a filly so it was just for a few mintues to see how she goes. I purchased her in foal so I never tried her. Of course she is great.


----------



## Centaurheart (Jul 9, 2012)

I loved this thread. Loved the Tshirt and blog you introduced us too! You go girl! I'd love to ride out with you someday... It'd be a great time.


----------

